# New to IUI!



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo I am starting my first IUI on Bank holiday Monday and wondered if anyone had any words of advice or warning of what to expect?.............I have read the wonderful Beginner's Guide but was really after any personal comments about what surprised you about going through it, how you felt, and how to manage my expectations.  After years of trying naturally I am worried that I will feel hugely disappointed if it doesn't work, and as it doesn't have the greatest percentage chance of success I know that I need to be realistic.

I am 32, DP is 28, we are unexplained.

I am quite worried about the injections, how long do you do them for, and do they mean that your cycle is longer than normal, or does it stay the same?

We are seeing the very nice but very mad Mr Rimington at South East Fertility Clinic.

thank you everyone, 

Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kitty10,

I am also about to start first IUI in September but not sure when exactly, hopefully not too long... I also have diagnosis of unexplained. I can't answer your questions obviously as I have not been through it yet but I thought I would say hi and if you need a buddy to chat to then feel free to contact me.

Good luck on Monday chick!

Saskia xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I am on my 2nd IUI and things are a lot better this time as i knew what to expect!!! I'll see if i can help.

I went into hospital on day 2 of af and they started me on Puregon injections at a low dosage, after a couple of scans not a lot was happening so they increased the dosage it was about 3 wks before i had the procedure done but this time round it was 2 wks! (as they put me on the higher dosage to start with)  once the follicle reached a certain size (between 17mm and 22mm) i had to do the pregnyl jab (which is a trigger shot to make sure you release the egg- not everyone needs this on my first go i didnt have it!)

DH had to do his thing first thing in the morning then the swimmers are washed and the best ones are then put in... the actual procedure is fairly painless (just like a smear) then thats it!!! you wait!!!

I am currently half way through to 2ww and to be honest thats the worst part. (plus your hormones are a bit awol from the drugs!)

All the best of luck!!!!

Ellie x x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to share my experience of things.....

Had three attempts of IUI with no medication which meant having regular internal scans to track the size of follicles. Once a follicle got to 17mm-22mm I was "basted", which is not as bad as what you think its going to be - the anticipation was much worse! As Ellie said, its very much like having a smear maybe a bit uncomfortable but certainly not painful.

Last cycle we used medication. We went into the clinic for an internal scan on day 4 of my cycle (bit embarrassing but they've seen it all before  ) Then I had to start sniffing (syranel) twice a day and injecting (we used menopur but there are various others) once a day this was on the Friday. We then had to go back on the Monday to see how things were progressing. Things were looking ok but the follies weren't quite big enough so we carried on sniffing and injecting and went back on the Wednesday (day 10) Unfortunately by this time I had too many follies so we couldn't go ahead with treatment. I stopped taking the meds and AF arrived on day 15.

I normally have a cycle of around 35 days so as you can see my cycle changed a lot!

As for feelings and expectations.... For each of my tx's I tried to be realistic as the success rates aren't that high but at the same time I feel that you have to believe it will work or you wouldn't be doing it! It's *very* hard not to build your hopes up and I did convince myself that it had worked on every occasion so when AF arrived it hit me hard...but going through this has made me a stronger person and the ladies on this site are always here for you.

Sorry if I babbled a bit there - good luck to you both
Helly
xxxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you Saskia, Ellie and Helly for your words of wisdom/encouragement!

Saskia I would love to find out how you are getting along, when is your AF due?  Do you then go for a scan between day 2 and 4? Do you know what drugs you will be started on (I find out myself on Friday). Sorry, so many questions!!

Ellie good luck with your TWW - you're half way there now, but i know that it was bad enough when TTC naturally but after treatment the stakes are so much higher.  I am sure that every hour is feeling like a week! YOu will get there i'm sure - lots and lots of luck for your result.  The TWW is the part i'm most worried about really because at least pre-basting you're taking drugs, going for scans etc - actually "doing" something.

Was your DH ok on his "big day" - i am a bit worried that mine might get stage fright!

Helly - thank you for relating your experiences, i am sorry that they didn't work out, but its very helpful to hear. Are you going to try IUI again? I had never really thought to worry about over stimulation on the drugs, i was just grateful to know i will be given a "boost".  there are no right answers are there. but thank you i think you are right, might as well be positive about it, otherwise why am i spending my money on it - and not on paying off DH's HUGE debts!!!

thank you again - any more experiences are welcomed.....

Kitty xxxxxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

thank you Julie, it is very nice to hear that you have been pleased with Mr R, he seems nice but it is hard to tell before you've actually been through treatment.  I have my nurses appointment on Friday, 25/8, I see you're going on Thursday, best of luck!!!  Do let me know how you get on with your ICSI.  mr R is very keen on IUI but i would go to ICSI if that's what it took (if I have any money left!)
  
kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kitty10,

Just to reply to your questions, AF is due around 1st september ish then I was told to call the clinic and book a scan for day 10. I am going 'au naturel' this time so no drugs but will use them next time if not successful.

Would love to hear how you get on, PM me any time! Good luck 

Saskia x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Kitty

Like Julie I'm an SEFG Nuffield girl too but have moved back to NZ where I am from and will be having tx here soon.  The staff are wonderful there, especially Sue, Domineque, Mr R and Mr Wilcox.  You couldn't be in better hands.  If you have any questions at all they are only ever too happy to answer them.  Normally things are straight forward and well explained.  Bear in mind that all clinics have different procedures so many of the girls will have different explanations as to how things happen for them.  

I do suggest you pop onto the IUI Girls thread as there are loads of lovely girls there that have been through tx or are just starting out like you too.  They'll give you great support and be only too happy to guide you through things.

Wishing you all the luck in the world and may you get your longed for dream.

Love and 

Holly C xx


----------



## AngelaJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

I'm in exactly the same position as you, although I started my injections last Friday and will also be at SEFC on Friday this week.  I will be having my first scan to check the size of the follicles - if everything goes to plan then I will probably also be at SEFC on Bank Holiday Monday being basted!  I might see you there on both days....

Mr R is really nice but you're lucky if you can get a word in edgeways!  He's also really positive and puts you at ease, but I keep telling him I need to be realistic and find it difficult to believe it could happen after all this time trying naturally.

By Friday, I will have done a week of injections and am on a really low hormone dose.  The first one was the worst but I am the biggest coward where needles are concerned!  My DH has been wonderful and helps me get the injections ready every evening as he knows how anxious I get.  He says he wishes he could have them for me.  I just keep thinking about why we are doing it, take a deep breath and get on with it!

Good luck on Friday with the nurse.  She will just go through the whole IUI process with you.


Ange x


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ange

Thank you so much for your reply, its so good to meet someone having IUI at SEFC - and a bit ahead of me, to warn me what's coming up! 

My nurse consultation has in fact now been postponed from tomorrow until next Tuesday, due to too many people needing scans/ECs etc tomorrow - so I blame you, ha ha!  But it means i get my nurse consultation and my first scan out the way in one go, which is fine by me, particularly as DH is off next week so he can come with me, which is great as I want him to help me sort out my injections, (following the great example your DH has set!)

Best of luck tomorrow, and on Monday, do let me know how you get on, I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

Sorry one big question i wanted to ask, what hormone dose are you on? I expect i will get the same - he said he would use the "standard" dose whatever that is, I would love to check how "standard" it is against what you are on.

How long have you been TTC? we have been for 18 months but i also tried for several years with my previous boyfriend.  I have just got used to seeing negative tests - i cannot imagine getting a positive.

Yes I found Mr R loves to talk and is hugely positive - in a way it was great and made me feel really excited, but in another way I perhaps found him almost too positive, I feel that he must be equally positive with everyone and it can't be true for everyone, it just can't.  Perhaps it is part of his treatment plan, perhaps he believes that the more optimistic we feel the more likely it is to work. But personally i am quite a realist and i do want to believe that it will work but i don't want to set myself up for a huge fall if it doesn't.  

Anyway do keep me updated, fellow SEFC girl!  and lots and lots and lots of luck.

Kitty aka Katherine xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

Another SEFC girls here. Isn't Mr R great! We are going for IUI again, probably in the new year (unless I fall pg naturally in the meantime!) and we have no hesitations about going back to the Nuffield, we found all the staff great.


Good luck Kitty, Angela & Julie for your tx & hi Holly - I miss you  

Liz
x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

Sorry its taken a while to reply!!

DH was fine on the day, was understandably nervous but manage to do the business!!

Good luck honey, 5 more sleeps till testing...(providing af doesnt arrive)

Keep in touch

E x x


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ellie 

thanks for your message!

good luck, the TWW is horrid. must admit i still had some vague hopes about my current cycle, being my last pre-IUI one, but a negative test yesterday ended my secret hopes that i could cancel next week's appointment!  poor DH who puts up with my post BFN tears every month, he is a real sweetie about it but i feel so sad for him as well.

anyway lots and lots of positive thoughts and distraction is what you need right now....best of luck on the 29th, I really really really hope its a BFP for you

K xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Kitty, 

Sorry to hear your news, it must be dissapointing, i felt the same when i could go straight on to do my 2nd IUI as i had a cyst and couldnt take the drugs so had to wait another month!

Good luck for next time, and i'll be keeping everything crossed for you and DH

E x x x


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm Emma B, 27 (28 v.soon), been trying since March 2004, had 1 lap end 2004 hence diagnosed with Endo. Been on Clomid for 4 months - nothing. Will be starting IUI this month with Clomid. Hubby is 30 and lovely but doesn't know what to do with me!

Thought i would post to share my experiences. Haven't really spoken to anyone outside 2 friends, hubby and Mum, none of whom understand how i feel. 

The introduction made me laugh, as have some other postings. I liked the 'just relax and it will happen' - how many times have i heard that!!!! Unfortunately not likely if you have tube, ovulation, etc. problems.  

I felt a bit worried about joining the forum, or any support group, because everyone may get pregnant in the group and I would get left behind. So far I have managed to help 3 people fall - all tried for ages and then after meeting me and telling me their problems they fell!! Probably just coincidence.  

Sorry if i sound a bit negative, but got bfn 2 days ago and have af from hell. 

 to you all. 

Em. x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Em* 

I understand your worries about support groups and maybe getting left behind, i had similar worries when i joined here many moons ago. Its true, some people get bfp's and some dont, and if people find that difficult to deal with then they generally wont hang around for long..but most people make really good buddies here and manage to celebrate and cry along with one another, everyone is SO supportive, giving their friends a lift when needed, a hug if they're down.
I'm sure like me you will find the benefits far out weigh the negatives.
best place to post for new IUIers is IUI Girls (think they're on part 161 or something) hope you find some good buddies there

kj


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi KJ,

Thanks for your really sweet reply and advice. I will look at the IUI girls. 

Thanks again.  

Em.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Here, Here, KJ!!!!!!!!!!

Em - I cannot say anymore than Keemjay she has said it all  

Come join us on IUI Girls you are more than welcome chick


----------

